# Decided on Mini Alpine



## HobbyFarm (Oct 13, 2016)

After months of reading everything I can about goats and still reading everyday on this and other forums I have finally decided I am getting mini-alpine goats. I am getting one that will be a year old and two that will be approx. 8 weeks old when I go after them. I am getting them all from the same breeder so I hope that it will make their transition a little easier. :fireworks: I know that I will have more questions once they are closer to coming home but I setting things up for them as weather permits. I have a small fence that is ready for them temporary till I have better weather to build a bigger one. I know that they will need to be dewormed have not decided what wormer to use and when to start giving it to them. I will have my vet do a fecal test after the babies are done with their first rounds. I am not sure what shots I should give them and when to do that because there is so many different suggestions I am really confused on that?:scratch, I plan on giving them free choice hay, alfalfa pellets, and loose minerals and grain. I have only two rubber feed pans will that be enough for 3 goats? I figure a couple of water buckets or have my boyfriend cut a a 55 gallon tub in have and using one of those for water in fence and buckets inside the barn for nights and when it is storming. I would also like to know how big of a pen I should build inside the barn for them. (Barn is big enough I can always add more pens but do not want to take up to much of his barn to begin with.) I cannot express enough how helpful this site has been to me.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Each goat should have their own feed pan.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I would start with maybe a 8'x8' pen and expand if needed. 

Most people give CDT shots yearly. I don't, so not much help. 

Are they from the same farm? Make sure the older one gets along okay with the younger ones and doesn't bully them and prevent them from eating.


----------



## HobbyFarm (Oct 13, 2016)

Yes they are from the same farm and she is going to interact them together so that they are bonded after the babies are a week old. I hope that will work, she did not have another one the same age as the older one and I really like that the older one is different color then the babies because they are identical twins.


----------

